# Seiryu Stone



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

someone must know this


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

CmLaracy said:


> someone must know this


The resource you bought your stone from.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

rikardob said:


> The resource you bought your stone from.


Like they'd tell me their "Seiryu Stone" isn't seiryu stone...

And it was from Aquaforest Aquariums, the most reputable ADA distributor. ADGshop is good too but Aquaforest is where its at. 

They must have a reserve of it, cause the minimum amount you can buy is 15lbs or $60 worth, where as their other stones are different

And the manten stone has been priced like that for years so ignore it


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

talking about scares stones... I was just wondering where these stones/ rocks came from? Japanese mountains?

Is it only available from japan? I tried google ryuoh and seiryu... but no where I can find where people mine this from.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

supposedly it was taken from Japanese volcanos and has been illegal to harvest since 2008. hence why I'm skeptical. they'll be here Friday or Monday so I'll see, 60lbs should be enough to get the jist of its characteristics 

60lbs for a 75P iwagumi, I'm willing to bet I'll have some left over.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

no one has an answer to this. Ok so I'm simply going to assume Aquaforest stockpiled before the ban. That is until someone else chimes in with a better idea


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

When I was there they were kinda low on stone, and one of the clerks said they would get a new shipment in of Seiryu Stone in the next day, and this was in the end of August. So it sounds as though they get it from somewhere.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

karatekid14 said:


> When I was there they were kinda low on stone, and one of the clerks said they would get a new shipment in of Seiryu Stone in the next day, and this was in the end of August. So it sounds as though they get it from somewhere.


thank you! they must buy it from some
large reserve.


----------

